# Tanzania



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Stumbled across these while hunting buffalo. Things got interesting for a bit.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man, they're looking at you like your some kinda special dessert! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Bad time to be a Chihuahua!!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you pet them?


----------

